# Molokdrone Dinosaur 3 Bay Hopper



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Last fall I was able to take a trip to Glenwood, MN where there's a CP railyard and crew change point. I followed the line to Brooten, MN where I can upon this car. I knew I would need to model it. 









I used Paint.net to photoshop the image for a decal. Paint.net is a free photo editing program. It's easy to use, and there are plenty of tutorials on YouTube. Save the image as .png this will keep the background of the image clear. I printed it out using my inkjet printer and Testor's decal paper.









I purchased a LGB 3 Bay hopper to represent this car. Changes I knew I'd make were to add USAT roller bearing trucks, Kadee couplers, and Burl's gear box. This is when I http://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/49466-made-my-first-successful-mold.html

I then added brake line detail on the B end of the car. I used brass wire for the piping, and Plastruct hexagon tubing for the air fittings. Both the A and B ends received coupler lift bars and air hose detail. 
















Next I'll do some weathering, then add the decal, finally patch out the roadname.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

what trucks are you using?


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

sorry just saw it. looks great

can't wait to see the decal in place


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

So I was going to great ready to weather and add the decal, but Dirk sent me a little Birthday gift in the mail. So I had a little more work to do 

Starting on the B end, I changed out the solid platform over the coupler, to a grated platform. Dirk sent me the grates. Since I made those changes I then removed the plastic chain for the hand brake and installed a metal chain. I have some putty work, then onto the A end of the car.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Tried applying the inkjet decal. Nothing but problems with the colors running. Sent the image to Stan for him to print on his Alps printer. Hopefully will have it on next week.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Decal Applied *

First, a big thanks and tip of the cap to Stan for his help with the decal. He sure provides excellent service.

I have applied the decal. The Microsol is working it's magic:








As the decal dried I carefully worked the wrinkles out with a 1" wide very soft brush. I would start in the middle of the decal and work my way out. I stayed parallel to the bottom/top of the car.








Matte seal was applied to the decal to seal things up. The B&O logo smeared during prepartion for the decal while applying the gloss coat. I was testing to see if the paint would have issues with the gloss coat. Only the B&O stenciling wiped off with a rag. I'm not worried, on the prototype car there are patched out areas. Something I'll do after weather is complete.








Close up photo to show wrinkles are gone. 








Since taking the photos I've applied the first round of weathering with an airbrush. Now to do some dry brushing and powdered chalk work.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

looks great

very nice work


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Starting Weathering*

Woke up this morning and was able to do a little chalk weathering. Just about finished with one side.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

*Finally Finished*

Finally got around to wrapping this project up.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

love it!

excellent weathering


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been play'n with the Dino I see!!

Great work my friend!

SD


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

The hopper came out real nice Eric, great job!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Eric, what's your next wild hopper to be?

SD


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking at doing this one


----------

